# Bear Defense



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Just read this article, I'm not sure if I agree with it, but it's interesting nonetheless. I have a hard time believing that a gun does nothing for you. I think one thing that could make the data a little off is the possibility that those people with guns who did die, might not have been experienced enough or known proper safety techniques for bear country. I wonder how many people with guns have stayed out of situations like that just because they knew what they were doing.
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=19497732&ni...t-make-you-safer-study-shows&s_cid=featured-5


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I read that article too, kinda reminded me of our cougar discussion earlier...


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Kevin D said:


> I read that article too, kinda reminded me of our cougar discussion earlier...


haha oh man, good point. maybe you're on to something kevin


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Seriously?


> "On one side, human safety is a huge issue. On the other, we're having bears blown away for no good reason."
> 
> "There is nothing in this study to contradict common sense,"


So, saving your own life is not a good reason and dying rather than trying to defend yourself if common sense?


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> > "On one side, human safety is a huge issue. On the other, we're having bears blown away for no good reason."
> ...


Yeah, I thought that was a little odd. Although they don't sound Anti-gun, they sound like they might not be pro-gun. It almost sounds like their idea of common sense is to avoid bear habitats. That would be difficult for most hunters.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I thought the best defense in bear country was a slooooow faaaat hiking buddy wearing the food pack???


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought it was pretty much common knowledge that pepper spray was the way to go in grizzly bear country. 

It's what I carried backpacking across Yellowstone NP and fishing in Alaska.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

> Even if you do kill the bear, that's still a problem, given declining populations and the the loss of what a bear can contribute both economically and ecologically.


Not sure where they got that from. Killing bears is encouraged in quite a few places right now.


----------

